# cross breeding?



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

right now i only have veil tails but i would like to get others. are the females the same for all betas? example my girly now... can i breed her with a crown tail or half moon? how does all that work?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

They are all the same species, _Betta splendens_ and therefore can interbreed.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks  are any of the fry harder to deal with? or all the same still?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

There shouldnt be any difference, except its said crowntails are more aggressive but Im sure its different with every fish.

Edit: I guess technically you would need a little bigger tank for halfmoons because if you think about it their fins are going to take up more room than a tank full of veiltail fry. I dont think it would make any difference I just like to over think things.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Watch out! Your dealing with creating a half sun line (mix of crowntail and halfmoon). In most cases the female killed the male.

It has to be done properly. I have done this before and have NEVER had a male or female get killed.

They can be bred together but crowntails are risky. If you do spawn them make sure to use a 10 gallon and provide plenty of hiding places. Those hiding places are for the halfmoon (though right now I have a delta tail male and a crowntail female and she's scared of him. Which is weird since she was flaring at *HIM* yesterday).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think basically it depends on their personality. Some males are very aggressive with females and will kill them and other times its the female who will beat the daylights out of a male.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think basically it depends on their personality. Some males are very aggressive with females and will kill them and other times its the female who will beat the daylights out of a male.


 
Agreed. Crowntails are very aggresive and can kill the female.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

let me get this straight....you can use any female...there are no "crowntail females" or "half moon females" just males.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

no females carry the trait as well. There are several tail types and both male and female show the traits.

Yes you can use any female but this could set back your breeding program and could take you 10 years to fix


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Crowntail females have the "spikes" on their tails.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Double tail females show double tails. Halfmoons show the spread of 180 degrees in both male and female. And the list goes on


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes each breed shows thier own traits, what we were trying to say is they are all inter-breedable, for example you can breed a male crowntail with a female halfmoon you dont have to just breed a male crowntail with female crowntail.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Actually you can breed a betta splendens to a B. Smaragdina and B. Imbelliis.

So ya they can be bred together.


----------

